# Few more hayin' pictures



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

The field in the first two pics was pretty poor, not enough water and bugs were eating it








How we stack the bales








Pretty big windrows, too bad theyre chopping it


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. All the machinery yours? Also, I cannot tell...is that the Darf wheel rake? Wish we had a setup like that...weather fo us just might let me in the field comr Thursday. We will take some pics...are going to round bale the last of the first cut...getting mature and stemmy. Renting a round baler to do that job. First time using one







let you know how it goes.


----------



## Itsalwayssomething (Aug 19, 2008)

I've tried to find a round baler to rent in my area to no avail. Anyone have any ideas until I can buy one? I'm just north of Ann Arbor, MI.


----------



## murphysmom (Jul 17, 2011)

We lost our barn in a fire this morning & we are located just outside of Lansing, Michigan. We have approximately 15 acres of hay down & ready to bale. Can't square bale now due to the fact that we have no place to store it since our barn is gone! Looking to borrow, rent or lease a round baler as soon as possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

